# Can the R15 do 30-second commercial skip like the R10?



## af250xxl (Jan 24, 2006)

Can the R15 do 30-second commercial skip like the R10?

If not, can I return the free R15 to D*? (then I'll just just use
my own cash, which is just as good as money, to buy another R10)



Thanks!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

No. 30 second skip is a hack on the R10 and this hasn't been discovered yet on the R15.

Good luck in finding an R10.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Guindalf said:


> No. 30 second skip is a hack on the R10 and this hasn't been discovered yet on the R15.
> 
> Good luck in finding an R10.


It's not a HACK! It has been included for most of the last six years on the TiVo and even though it is not described in the manual and does not come activated, it is included in the software by TiVo and not added on by someone as a hack.

And in today's world, most DVRs and DVR software have 30-second skip included, the R15 is now one of the few exceptions, a minority of sorts.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Guindalf said:


> No. 30 second skip is a hack on the R10 and this hasn't been discovered yet on the R15.
> 
> Good luck in finding an R10.


Actually you can still buy an R10 or SD-DVR80 new online. I just bought two new SD-DVR80 DVRs from Value Electronics in the last month and activated, upgraded to 6.2, and hacked them for MRV.


----------



## af250xxl (Jan 24, 2006)

I actually know of another store that has several R10s left. The price is still $99.
Told one of my neighbors about it and he bought one from them. Paid cash and
walked out the store with it. They didn't ask him to sign anything... ???

However, he has not activated it yet, as of yesterday... Will ask him if D*
will list it as owned or leased....


----------



## cindycrane (Oct 31, 2005)

I bought an R 10 on the 28th. I'm going to wait and see what the installer brings me for the DVR4ME deal. I already received a Phillips DSR 7000 via FedEx. 

Depending on what the installer brings, I'm going to keep the R 10 and possibly activate it. If I understand the plan, I have 30 days past the purchase date to activate the new R 10 and still claim the rebate.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

af250xxl said:


> If not, can I return the free R15 to D*?


All the features the R-15 has over any DirecTiVo and your willing to part with it because a backdoor code has not been discovered yet as it has been with the other DirecTiVos. Sure its buggy but the next update is due soon and that should fix a lot.

There WILL be a skip for the R-15 guaranteed from what I heard, its only been out 2 months so it just hasnt been found yet.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> It's not a HACK! It has been included for most of the last six years on the TiVo and even though it is not described in the manual and does not come activated, it is included in the software by TiVo and not added on by someone as a hack.
> 
> And in today's world, most DVRs and DVR software have 30-second skip included, the R15 is now one of the few exceptions, a minority of sorts.


Ok, not a hack, but a backdoor code if you want to argue semantics. The reason it is not activated is because of the ability to skip commercials and the legal implications of that. It is NOT available on "most DVRs and DVR software" for this reason. Anyone remember the ReplayTV dabacle related to commercial skipping?

D* merely covered their butts by making it a backdoor code instead of a feature to avert this controversy.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> There WILL be a skip for the R-15 guaranteed from what I heard, its only been out 2 months so it just hasnt been found yet.


I agree with half your statement.... 
There is nothing to find in the R15 yet, as there is no 30 second skip in there.

To continue the discussion... please head over to www.dbstalk.com


----------

